
If you want to be massively successful, do not set ambitious goals - mjirv
https://medium.com/accelerated-intelligence/if-you-want-to-be-massively-successful-do-not-set-ambitious-goals-according-to-studies-affa9cd39f5d
======
mjirv
Has anyone read the book this is based on ("Why Greatness Cannot Be Planned")?
I'm worried that this article is making a leap from "most successful people
got there by pursuing novelty rather than goals" to "pursuing novelty is a
better way than goals to become successful."

